# Aspirateur images de sites web : tests comparés



## quico (18 Novembre 2003)

Extraction automatique d'images tous formats d'un site web quelconque :
Suite aux conseils de Alfed et Roro, ai testé SiteStucker et Webgrabber.

SiteStucker : pas de filtrage. Insuffisant.
Webgrabber : filtrage proposé, apparemment puissant - factuellement ne fonctionne pas. Problèmes de reproductibilité. Manque d'aide pour la syntaxe des filtres.

Ai testé par ailleurs (download from versiontracker), à partir de mon site perso conçu avec une arborescence on ne peut plus limpide, et bourré d'images :
iScooper : nul. Ne fonctionne pas.
NetScrape : Shareware. Mauvais. il faut l'age de l'univers pour charger toutes les images de mon site.
pixxxGrabber : il faut l'installer. Je ne l'ai pas fait. C'est un freeware, sait-on jamais.

Bref, je n'ai rien trouvé qui soit acceptable. SI quelqu'un a quelques tuyaux supplémentaires...


----------



## ylanou (30 Décembre 2010)

salut ! je sais que ce post date ! mais j'utilise en ce moment meme sitesucker et je n'arrive pas a telecharger les fichiers jpg du site ... je nobtiens que des *.html ... 
un ptit coup de pouce svp 
merci


----------

